# Minot Predator Hunt '08



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

There will be holding a 1- day coyote hunting tournament in Minot, ND 25 October, 2008. Check-in starts at 5:00 AM at 5 miles North of Minot on Hwy 83 to 114th Av. NW, Turn west and go 3/4 of a mile, we will go over the rules at that time. The afternoon check-in will be at 8:00 PM at the same location. This hunting tournament is a one-day contest, $40 per team (90% payback). 1st 30%, 2nd 25%, 3rd 20%, 4th 15%, & 5th 10% place finishes will be awarded to the teams with the highest 1-day total. Cash will be awarded for the largest and smallest coyotes (100% pay back). All rules will be strongly enforced.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

This should be a great tournament because it is early enough in the year and have a good possibility of calling in family groups of coyotes. It is also a great time to meet people who have been at this sport for a long time and they might just give you a little insight if your a rookie :wink:


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Anyone from the site interesed??? There are 23 days left and the first tournament of the year in ND will be kicked off.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Sorry I would like to be there but I have to be in Jamestown that day for the ND State Cross Country meet. Good luck to all who hunt!


----------



## coyotehuntern (Jul 7, 2008)

8 teams registered


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

How old do you have to be?


----------



## Lukeos (Oct 12, 2008)

Where do i app and when does it have to be in by?


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

gsehnter-bloms said:


> How old do you have to be?


Legal ND hunting age


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Lukeos said:


> Where do i app and when does it have to be in by?


PM Sent.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

gsehnter-bloms: In my opinion i would say any one who is in the age range of 12-dead. :lol: Most kids that are 12 years old and love to hunt have there firearm safety certificate. On the other hand you will need someone that can drive you around.

Lukeos: You can pm (private message) me and ask for this information and i can give it to you, or you can email me at [email protected] and i will send you the flyer for the tournament. I dont think i can post on here where to go to get it cause it would be advertising. If you were to contact me one of those 2 ways then you can get it for sure :beer:

Hope to see you there :sniper:


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

could you send more info to [email protected] , what won it last year?


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

well gentleman it looks like the tournament season is starting this weekend. It looks like that the moring should be decent weather for calling and the wind will be picking up in the afternoon. I hope to see everyone there. Dont be afraid to grab a beer and share some stories or pick the brains of some of the veterans. See you guys there :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Got some results lyonch?


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

The 2008 Minot Predator Hunt went well!! I would like to thank Jamie and TBush!!! Without those two guys this tournament would have never happened. Another thanks needs to be given to TBush's wife for cooking an awesome meal for everyone at the end of the hunt. Everything in my opinion went smooth. Thanks to all the gentleman and ladie (Tbush's wife) for participating in this tournament. I am sending all the information to jamie for record and review by him and he will be posting the final results page and or editing my post.

The results are (after skinning all dogs and gutting big dog):

1st place:
Jesse Sucket and Damon Finley 
checked in 6 coyotes (saw 11) with a check in time of 7:00 pm and also won big dog at a weight of 36.5lbs. 









2nd place:
Marty Oyle and Luke Oyle (aka Lucos on the site)
Checked in 2 coyotes (saw 9) with a check in time of 7:29pm and also won Small dog with a weight of 23.35lbs.









3rd place: 
Thomas Carson and John Bohnenkamp
Checked in 1 coyote (saw 5) with a check in time of 5:07pm (Didn't get a picture of them because they had to take off to get back home. This is the coyote they shot)









4th place:
Travis Bush and Casey Olson
Checked in 1 coyote (saw 6) with a check in time of 6:05pm









5th Place:
Richard Testa and Daryl Bargsness
Checked in with 1 coyote (saw 4) with a check in time of 7:11pm









Since there was only 12 teams (15 being the cutoff) the payout was 75% and only the top 3 placed teams will be payed out. At the end of the day there were 12 coyotes, 1 red fox, 1 raccoon, and 1 badger checked in. 12 teams saw 54 coyotes on a day that was very windy!!!

Congratulations to all who participated in the tournament and to the winners!! I hope everyone walked away with at least a learning experience for next year!! All the teams that participated in the hunt were top notch teams. Everyone had great cooperation


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for posting and good pictures!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

not a problem!! The next tournament that will be ran exactly like this is December 27th in Thompson, ND. I hope everyone that is interested will make it. It should be really close for the Grand Forks and Fargo teams. If anyone would like specific information on this hunt feel free to pm myself or fallguy and we can get you the flyer.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Thompson has been fun in the past. I am really worried that I can't make it this year as the inlaws Christmas is going to be in Mandan this year. :-?

I can't skip that big shindig so I will just keep my fingers crossed. If I can't hunt it I will do some calling out there and my spirit will be with you all!


----------

